# Man caught with 24 trout in car at Antrim



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Several days after a trout stocking at Antrim Lake in Franklin County, Wildlife Officer Brad Kiger received a call from an unknown fisherman who stated that a subject had taken two fish over his limit and was still fishing. The caller described the fisherman and the area he was fishing. Kiger was close to the area and tried to find the fisherman. At first, he could not find him, so Kiger checked fisherman as they came out to the parking lot. After about 20 minutes, a fisherman matching the caller's description walked out to the parking lot. Kiger made contact with the fisherman who stated that he only caught three fish and held up a bag with three fish. Kiger walked with the subject back to his car and checked his fishing license. He continued to talk with the fisherman and asked to look in the car. The fisherman stated that he did not mind, adding there were no more fish in the car. After going through the car, a total of 24 trout were found under the driver's seat, in clothing and hidden in the trunk of the vehicle. The fish were placed in plastic bags throughout the car. The fisherman was issued a citation and ordered into court where he had to pay a total of $322 in fines, court costs, and restitution for the trout.

http://outdoornews.com/ohio/fishing_reports/article_8ffb9138-fe20-11df-b47a-001cc4c03286.html


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Does not surprise me. This has been going on ever since they started stocking them there. I've seen the two cooler system used many times where they take a cooler to the lake, catch their limit, return to their vehicle to empty it into another cooler and return to the lake with an empty cooler. My only shock is that something was actually done about it this time.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

That page has a few littering items, too. I'm glad to see at least some enforcement on it. I've been pullling trash and litter out of Klondike and Oshay when I take measurements.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

Thats a damn good job that need to happen more often.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

The bull crap part of this is that he was severely over the limit, stealing/hiding fish with intent, lied to the officer, and was only charged a couple hundred bucks.

The penalties for stuff like that need be be increased 10x.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

For ever bust the DNR does they should show the full name of the person.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Lynxis said:


> The penalties for stuff like that need be be increased 10x.


i absolutly agree, and they should suspend his fishing license indefinetly. that type of crap needs to stop, kudos to the person who turned him in.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

you still out there? Or do you need me come bail you out?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree........that fine is barely more that he could buy the fish for......too bad. We'll probably see him up at Alum in the spring netting Saugeye from the dam.....


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds like he had a GREAT day! Congrats!! Anyone know how he was catching them or what he was using?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Jumper Cables........


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

CaptKC said:


> Sounds like he had a GREAT day! Congrats!! Anyone know how he was catching them or what he was using?


Same rig that POND PRO uses for s-eyes. circle hook with carrot on it. Maybe POND PRO can reply with the details of the rig.


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

Live2Fish said:


> My only shock is that something was actually done about it this time.


Something was done this time because a conscientious angler, one who values the fact that the law helps distribute the resource to us all, had the chutzpa to invoke the ODNR to the benefit of us all. Kudos to both our anonymous benefactor and the ODNR!

That said, this kind of behavior is exactly why I avoid feeding-frenzy-type fishing events.


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

ying6 said:


> you still out there? Or do you need me come bail you out?


ying6

Help............................ HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLP!!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

What a num nuts!!!!!!!! Who would want to eat one of those purina fed trout anyways!!!!!! I will take carp over them anyday.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I wonder what restitution for the trout was? Probably less than they are really worth. IMHO total cost for something like this should be a MINIMUM of $1500. I'd say 2K is more appropriate. And no license for AT LEAST a year.


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

alumking said:


> What a num nuts!!!!!!!! Who would want to eat one of those purina fed trout anyways!!!!!! I will take carp over them anyday.


EXACTLY!!!!! I'm no poacher, but if I were I'd be targeting something with a little more gain. All them stockers are what 9-12" give or take? I've only had trout a handfull of times and each it was...meh...nothing to get excited about...bland.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

The Ojibwa said:


> EXACTLY!!!!! I'm no poacher, but if I were I'd be targeting something with a little more gain. All them stockers are what 9-12" give or take? I've only had trout a handfull of times and each it was...meh...nothing to get excited about...bland.


I don't know about that. I've had some tasty Antrim trout. Score the sides with some slits so they don't curl up when you cook them, and throw them in some Italian dressing and let them marinate a couple of hours. Put them on a hot grill and gently turn them when the meat starts to whiten. Some flare ups are good. If you get those tail fins crispy, they're better than potato chips. I'm not lying.

If you do it right, and they are done, you can grab the back bone and gently pull it out, and all of the rib bones will come with it leaving you nothing but tasty trout.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

yeaaa! the spillway below our local lake has a lot of buckets of 5 to 8 inch smallmounth going to the cars all the time. park rangers look at u like ur stupid or something when u say something.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> ... Score the sides with some slits so they don't curl up when you cook them, and throw them in some Italian dressing and let them marinate a couple of hours. Put them on a hot grill and gently turn them when the meat starts to whiten. Some flare ups are good. If you get those tail fins crispy, they're better than potato chips. I'm not lying.
> 
> If you do it right, and they are done, you can grab the back bone and gently pull it out, and all of the rib bones will come with it leaving you nothing but tasty trout.


Come on...you're killin' me here!!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by ying6 View Post
you still out there? Or do you need me come bail you out?
ying6

Help............................ HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLP!!



So did they pull the car out of the water or get the guy out before they ticketed him. If they left him caught in the car with all those trout, I imagine it would smell, plus if he was never able to get out of the car, we surely won't see that money. 

I think he should lose his license for a period of time. A fine is relative. For some people 300 is a lot. What was his motive? Could he feed his family? If I couldn't put food in my kids bellies I might break some laws too.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

st.slippy said:


> . What was his motive? Could he feed his family? If I couldn't put food in my kids bellies I might break some laws too.


If the case is that he needs food for family then he needs to be deer HUNTING and not fishing!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

All I'm saying is that would change whether $300 is enough. Not saying it is ok


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Game limits apply to all...even people with hungry kids, if they exist...he can go to the Mid-Ohio Foodbank, which I donate to regularly.

No justification to strip mine the fisheries, which get little enough protection as it is.


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> I don't know about that. I've had some tasty Antrim trout. Score the sides with some slits so they don't curl up when you cook them, and throw them in some Italian dressing and let them marinate a couple of hours. Put them on a hot grill and gently turn them when the meat starts to whiten. Some flare ups are good. If you get those tail fins crispy, they're better than potato chips. I'm not lying.
> 
> If you do it right, and they are done, you can grab the back bone and gently pull it out, and all of the rib bones will come with it leaving you nothing but tasty trout.


If those are the same ones they stock state wide I think they are great. Me and a couple friends caught enough to eat and camped out at Rose lake my first year of college. They were only 14 inches tops. I put butter and seasoning and wraped them in alluminum foil with potatoes and oninions. My friend also brought faluahfuls. Yum.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

No doubt the fine doesn't match the crime. 

Nice job to the officer who busted the guy for what he did. In cases like this where excessive abuse of the rules occur the law should allow (maybe it does?) for revoking his license on the spot. Say 2 years for first time offender.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Want to keep this thread open. Keep it clean.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Honestly, I can't see where this thread got out of line to step in and give it a warning, unless something got deleted which I haven't seen. I guess there must be some inside jokes going on that I don't get.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> Honestly, I can't see where this thread got out of line to step in and give it a warning, unless something got deleted which I haven't seen. I guess there must be some inside jokes going on that I don't get.


I think it was the _potential_ to get out of line that concerned chaunc. I'd rather see a shot across the bow then a bunch of holes in the boat...


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

"Who would want to eat one of those purina fed trout anyways!!!!!!" 

I never keep any I catch within a two month period after a stocking. After that they have had some time to eat natural food and taste much better. They are harder to catch after that time peorid though.


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Lynxis said:


> The bull crap part of this is that he was severely over the limit, stealing/hiding fish with intent, lied to the officer, and was only charged a couple hundred bucks.
> 
> The penalties for stuff like that need be be increased 10x.


Doesn't really say how much he paid, $329 in fines PLUS court costs AND restitution


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Court costs were probably about 100 and the fish were probably 10 maaaaaaaybe 20 each.

Poachers get a slap in the wrist in ohio

I wonder how many times before he's done this.....


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

This sucks, the ODNR goes through the trouble to have an amazing trout stocking program and one fisherman can ruin it for everyobdy, women, kids firsts fishing trips and everyone else that fishes hard and follows the rules....


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Getting back on track...I agree that the penalties aren't heavy enough.

Having a license includes the responsibility to know the game regulations.

I suspect that this guy knew them...as he was hiding the fish as he caught them.

You certainly might want to make allowances for simple mistakes, and that could be up to the WO...but activity like this needs to get the hammer.

I would also advocate vigorous increases in sanctions for those repeat offenders who are out there.


----------

